# Giant Trance E+ 1 Pro Demo



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Giant had a bike demo out at South Mountain Park in Phoenix, so I grabbed a Trance E+ and headed out for a short test ride. My impression of the bike; very good. The rear suspension tracks the trail very well; on both gravel and rock the bike tracked much better than my Haibike SDURO.

I looked up both bikes on the linkage design blog; I think that the big difference is that the Trance has a much more linear spring without a large ramp at the end, so that it uses full travel. Power delivery is also better controlled; either that or the 2.6 inch tires just have a lot of traction.

Overall, the bike just felt right; very comparable to my Fuji Auric which also uses most of its suspension travel most of the time because of the rising leverage ratio of its linkage. Similar bikes but without the motor would be an Ibis Mojo 3 or Pivot Mach 5.5.

The electric Trance is an excellent bike - buy this if you primarily ride rough trails but not big drops.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine will be here soon cannot wait!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## usuallylost (Nov 8, 2018)

see ya all later!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

usuallylost said:


> My e1 pro will be here in a few days... Can't wait. I'm stoked. :yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> Just the kinda ground I have to plow through. I'm hoping the extra NMs of the Yamaha vs the Shimano 8000 will tear through the deep and soft sugar sand a bit easier. I really want to source a spare battery. Any suggestions???


You two with your bikes on the way make me very envious, Looking forward to your full ride reports.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

hikerdave said:


> You two with your bikes on the way make me very envious, Looking forward to your full ride reports.


Mine should be here early January!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Two mates bought the same E+ model. One had a faulting controller after getting a bit wet, the other one destroyed the Tracker freehub on its second ride and the owner is a lightweight, otherwise they seem ok


----------



## usuallylost (Nov 8, 2018)

see ya all later!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Haggis said:


> Two mates bought the same E+ model. One had a faulting controller after getting a bit wet, the other one destroyed the Tracker freehub on its second ride and the owner is a lightweight, otherwise they seem ok


..."otherwise they seem okay."

Now that has got to be the funniest comment I've read today, the hubs and a controller fail, and we're cool with that? Wow, I'd be pissed and want a refund!

Hey gang, seriously, why buy a bike with shite hubs? Giant is a common brand, but that's no reason to buy their bikes. Look for bikes that have DT Swiss hubs, they're out there: Fezzari, Pivot, others??


----------



## usuallylost (Nov 8, 2018)

see ya all later!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

These things are a whole new class of machine, and standard bike parts don’t cut the mustard (colloquialism Nurse B). 

The Trance rides really well and has an otherwise very good spec. 
I’ve ridden both the 2019 Levo and the Trance and it’s not far behind. One day when I’m older and grayer I’ll join the ranks, but I’m in no rush; I’m in the poke-fun-at-the-broken-ebike camp...


----------



## usuallylost (Nov 8, 2018)

see ya all later!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

usuallylost said:


> Duh?
> 
> Personally, it's not fun for me to see anybody hurting who's thrown hard earned coin at a wish and gotten a punch in the nose.


When your fit and capable mates turn up at a group ride with ebikes and they break on the second hill - priceless. Its like the ridicule has been preordained.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

My Trance E will finally be here Tuesday ! Cannot w as it

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

scottxpc said:


> My Trance E will finally be here Tuesday ! Cannot w as it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I hate that wait. Wishing you a happy Tuesday in advance!


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

Got 3 good rides in so far on my new Trance so far so good love it suspension is amazing !!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

scottxpc said:


> Got 3 good rides in so far on my new Trance so far so good love it suspension is amazing !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking bike. There's not much information out there on the Rhythm fork; Fox took took the GRIP damper from the lower cost models and put it into the more expensive models so I'm curious about the performance of that. How well does the fork work at preventing brake dive while still swallowing bumps at speed? I'm guessing that its pretty good.


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

It works very good brake drive is not even noticable and it is super plush !

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

scottxpc said:


> Got 3 good rides in so far on my new Trance so far so good love it suspension is amazing !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice looking bike, glad you're enjoying it. Lotsa fun!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

scottxpc said:


> It works very good brake drive is not even noticable and it is super plush !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------

